# The best things about being home



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Just wanted to say although I was a lurker for a long time I found the info on her very good.

I'm in the UK with friends and family and I feel really happy, I couldnt leave them I would miss them too much, theres so many things I realise I love about the UK.

but anyway I wish everyone the best of luck and just remember to research (alot) because its a massive massive decision and the same problems that you may have in the UK are still there in any country.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe that a change from UK to Australia is difficult, I have some friends from UK expats here in Portugal who are quite happy, after all is only a 2 hour flight and there are cheap. The clime is good're inside the EU and have all the perks of nationals.

Regards


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

What I have noticed is how clean everywhere is, how everyone looks after their gardens in england I'd not really noticed before, funny how different it seems when you approach things differently.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Pablo91 said:


> I believe that a change from UK to Australia is difficult, I have some friends from UK expats here in Portugal who are quite happy, after all is only a 2 hour flight and there are cheap. The clime is good're inside the EU and have all the perks of nationals.
> 
> Regards


The economy of spain and portugal is so bad though but it does have the advantage of being close. Its just that i think people assume the problems they might have in the UK dont exist elsewhere, but they do, and in some caases its a lot worse, the grass is always greener as they say.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

A firend of my mothers back from cyprus, she's trying to sell her house over there to move back to the UK but the house market is so poor not sure she'll get the price she paid for it which is sad but I guess thats one of the risks buying abroad.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And nobody could have foreseen the banking crisis engulfing that nation in the boom years.


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

standbyme said:


> What I have noticed is how clean everywhere is, how everyone looks after their gardens in england I'd not really noticed before, funny how different it seems when you approach things differently.


Clean in England? I guess it depends on the area.  I noticed such a difference between the England and Finland when it comes to cleanliness. Being there just made me feel England is such a dirty place. (I know that's not true of every place though and some very clean areas, just not where I live, sadly.)


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

I moved from UK to France and now Belgium. I would never want to return to UK, for me the crime is way out of control and its not a pleasant country to live anymore. I also find UK to be a police state with a lot of control over people living there, its very difficult to travel from Uk despite being close to Continental europe the experience going in and out of Uk airports is stressful and horrible, you cant drive anywhere either unless you take the eurotunnel which is again a long, expensive, stressful experience. The food is bad in UK compared to continental europe, the weather is terrible and for many services also Uk is bad now, especially NHS was a nightmare to deal with. I think Britain is for the British or for very desperate poor immigrants who need jobs to survive and support their families back home, for everyone else I dont think its worth it but even for the British a lot of them prefer to live away from Britain now. I think those who move back spend a little time and realize all the problems then leave again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I am very happy living in UK and don't dream of living anywhere else (though I have been to and stayed in a fair few).
So it depends on your perception, priorities and attitudes. I find bureaucracy (red tape) in Continental Europe pretty appalling.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Strange people mention crime when crime levels in the UK have been falling for years and in many different areas we have the lowest levels in the world. I think some people read the daily mail too much lol.


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

standbyme said:


> Strange people mention crime when crime levels in the UK have been falling for years and in many different areas we have the lowest levels in the world. I think some people read the daily mail too much lol.


I guess it depends where you live. I'm lucky enough to have just moved to an area with low crime, but where I just moved from had far more (not that far away, about 5 minutes drive). Back in that old area I could see the increase each year; it went from a very, very peaceful estate to being riddled with anti-social behaviour. And (for whatever reasons) police cars became a daily occurrence coming into the estate, sirens blaring.

I wonder if this drop is on reported crime rather than actual crime. I also wonder about the stats published at police.uk (I just checked and one report I made about an assault a few months ago hasn't been published - it makes me wonder if others don't get published either).


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess its hard to tell but thats the typical UK response oh crime isnt down its how its been reported, most people in other countries would celebrate falling crime but we cant even do that.

This is part of the problem the negative thinking, its as if when they go abroad they turn into new people even though plenty move to places with similiar crime levels that from the ones they've left in the UK they never talk negative about it, its really weird.

Same with immigration you'll read endless posts about how its out of control in the UK (its not but people just read headlines) yet these are the same people who have become immigrants themselves, they cant seem to see the irony.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

We met a Brit in the US, who move to the US to "get away from all the immigrants and bad crime rate", shortly after adding that he "knows exactly where to get a deal from the back of a truck, may not be completely legit, but I love a good deal".

Gotta love people sometime.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the UK and after having lived abroad in one of the most dangerous cities in the world I love being back in London.

One of my favourite poems describes this feeling - London Breed by Benjamin Zephaniah. I've pasted the first stanza below  

_I love dis great polluted place
Where pop stars come to live their dreams
Here ravers come for drum and bass
And politicians plan their schemes,
The music of the world is here
Dis city can play any song
They came to here from everywhere
Tis they that made dis city strong._

KHP


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

mehemlynn said:


> We met a Brit in the US, who move to the US to "get away from all the immigrants and bad crime rate", shortly after adding that he "knows exactly where to get a deal from the back of a truck, may not be completely legit, but I love a good deal".
> 
> Gotta love people sometime.




That pretty much sums it up.



p.s. Is it ok me posting about loving the UK? I dont want to come across anti any country and just trying to maybe bring a little balance to some negative stuff you hear about it.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Been reading about Aussie house prices increasing. 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...g-but-not-a-boom/story-e6frg90f-1226628266192

Similiar to the UK where prices have risen slightly, My sister who had lived in Hong Kong and the US moved back a while ago and has just sold her house in the midlands for a large profit and bought a huge house for just over £200,000 hopefully this is a sign that the housing market is getting better in the UK.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

My mum was talking to her cousin who spends 6 months in Aus 6 months in the UK, he said that the costs have increased a lot in Australia over the past few years, is this something to do with the strength of the Aus dollar or is it just a general thing?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Interesting article: BBC News - Australia: Where the good life comes at a price

Basically, it's a combination of booming economy, high wages and consumer demand.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep I think one of the intial things that hits expats is the expense, very very expensive.

Maybe thats why an increasing amount of aussie's work 50 hours or more per week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You would have thought that a strong Aussie dollar would reduce the cost of imported food and other goods, thus keeping inflation in check, but it has little effect on home-produced food and goods. Prices are often dictated by what the market will bear (i.e. how much someone is willing to pay), hence extremely high cost for fresh foods, for example. With many people on good wages, they shop around less and there may be less competition among shops and supermarkets, as they have here in UK. Some of the strongest growing UK supermarket chains are discounters like Aldi and Lidl, and my local stores often have shiny Mercedes and BMWs parked outside!


----------



## amills (May 23, 2013)

standbyme said:


> I'm in the UK with friends and family and I feel really happy, I couldnt leave them I would miss them too much, theres so many things I realise I love about the UK.
> 
> but anyway I wish everyone the best of luck and just remember to research (alot) because its a massive massive decision and the same problems that you may have in the UK are still there in any country.


Have been abroad 20 years. Returned to UK for a year last year and am now working on moving back permanently. It was so nice to be back with family and friends, like you said. Am longing to return but it may be another year before I can. I also find there are so many things I love about the UK. (Not to say there are no problems, of course!)


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess it depends on various factors. My sister has returned from hong kong and although she liked it she really wanted to raise a family and wanted to be around friends and family so shes back and very happy.


----------



## Silverlining (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't imagine myself anywhere else. Although I was not born in UK, I know that's where I'm supposed to be. I have celtic ancestors, so it's probably their blood there calling me home. Being back in South Africa after a 7 year absence made me realise home really is where the heart is. I don't think it has anything to do with where you were born.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess theres no particular reason it can change from person to person. But there does seem to be something about being raised in a particular country it can have a pull. I'm english and I love england.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Had to have a little chuckle about this one:-


COUPLE who emigrated to Australia came home after just two months — because they couldn’t get their daughter’s favourite drink. 

Andrew Goodfellow, 40, and wife Siobhan spent £8,000 on flights to Adelaide with Savannah, two. 

But within days they were homesick and couldn’t find an alternative for Savannah’s beloved Robinson’s apple and blackcurrant squash. 

Siobhan, 35, said: “She wouldn’t drink anything else. She was turning her face away.” 

The couple decided to move Down Under while watching ITV1 show Poms in Paradise. 

Andrew quit as a forklift truck driver and Siobhan left her job as a recruitment manager. 

They rented out their home in Hull and found a luxury flat to rent in central Adelaide. 

But Siobhan said: “We soon missed Corrie, Emmerdale and EastEnders. 

"Pub meals were not the same — they had kangaroo and weird burgers. 

"It’s also much more expensive out there. 

“One day I plucked up the courage and told Andrew it was not as great as I expected. He agreed.” 

The couple axed plans to fly over their dog and furniture and came home. 

They are currently staying in Newcastle.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are those expats who migrate to another country but still want to live their old life back in England, and they will find transition and adjustment much more difficult. Those who go with a spirit of adventure, trying out new things and making new discoveries, on the whole fare well.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

I missed all the famous festivals, glastonbury for one, nothing like it no wonder people come from all around the world to see it. Its pretty special that we have so many, download, reading, leeds, glastonbury, T in the park etc etc...I remember reading about american bands who love doing festivals because they tried in the US it just turned violent.....i.e. Woodstock 94.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There are things about Canada that I miss (the ocean, the mountains, the wide open spaces) and there are things about the UK that I have absolutely fallen in love with (the geography, culture, history, proximity to the Continent). I am beginning to feel that London is fast becoming as much my home as Vancouver is and forever will be. I've felt more at home and less home sick here in my first 9 months than I did in the same time period I lived in the Cayman Islands. There are things that go on here that I just don't understand but for the most part, I'm happy to roll with the punches and ask my husband to clue me in when I encounter something that I've never experienced before. 

Sure, there are social problems here in the UK, but they're no worse than where I've come from (the gang violence in the Metro Vancouver area is something I don't miss). Racism isn't any worse in the UK than in Canada or, at least, other than the odd exception, it's not so glaringly more prelavent that I've noticed (I am a visible minority - so much so that I have to tick in "Other" box on demographic surveys). 

The weather in London/Vancouver may be cold and wet for part of the year, but I'd happily take that over the sun and year round oppressive heat I had to endure when I lived in the Caribbean... it's easier to pull on a sweater and carry an umbrella than to have to suffer through >90F heat plus humidity at 2 a.m. on a summer night.

While I would absolutely love to take E and any future children we might have, back to Canada to live (my extended family is more closely knit than his and we get together at most major holidays), I know that my future is here in England for the time being... his work is more secure and pays more than any job I could possibly get back home and he has mobility issues (blindness) that just aren't catered to in Canada to the same degree as they are here. 

I don't attempt to deny that I am very much looking forward to a quick visit back home next month (I've started a "want" list of mainly grocery items that I can't easily get here without paying a fortune for them), and I am thankful for FaceBook and Skype and even my iPhone so I can keep up with my niece and nephews back home.


----------



## Smy612 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Natures calling..*

Similar to Canada Girl I miss nature, the UAE I sooooo weird when you're a country bumpkin for birth! The only nature here is a a bit of sand, some false rivers and the odd cat that descended from a loved pet before the credit crunch...

I miss being able to walk for hours and even days if you want and see amazing scenery and chill. 5 minutes out of the AC here and you turn from a grape to raisin! Sooo hot


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

'Home' has a new definition for me at this point. I feel at home now in the uk. I absolutely love it here weather and all! We moved here in November last year and have settled in rather quickly. While all of our family and friends are still in the states we have each other and our cat and new friends. I miss our kids sometimes although our daughter is here with us now for a while. I miss our friends a lot but Facebook, messaging, and FaceTime make it easy to stay in touch. My sister and her family just left after visiting, our son is coming next week, and my dad is coming after that so we have a revolving door of guests. I have been back to the states twice since we moved and it did not feel like home anymore and couldn't wait to get back. The thought of moving back to the states is not a pleasant one. I can't even think of one city I would want to move to if I had to. My husbands company has said if they move us back it will be to NYC and the thought of that makes me sick.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess with all this good weather, the english countryside in the sun takes some beating.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Its interesting the mixture of views on this heatwave we have been experiencing in england, some love it others actually prefer cooler weather.

I like the hot weather but wouldnt enjoy it if it was constant for most of the year.

Theres countries like Australia where summers can reach 40 degrees its the type of weather I have experienced and its terrible, you have to cover up as it can be dangerous in such heat, you cant do anything without constantly sweating and drink all the time just to replemish.

I definately prefer different seasons and that includes cold and snow.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Reading about Canada tightening their immigration after being probably the most open place. Their population like Australia has increased hugely and is now causing concerns. UK too bringing down the number of immigrants and talk of EU referendum, I think it would be really sad if we removed ourselves from the EU.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

UK weather: July was warmest, driest and sunniest since 2006 31 Jul 2013 18:41 
There was an average of 291 hours of sunshine for England and Wales, 214 for Scotland and 242 hours for Northern Ireland


Enjoying the July heat: Friends in Hyde Park
PA
The month of July was the warmest, sunniest and driest since 2006.

In the past 100 years only five Julys have been warmer and one sunnier.

The good weather was helped by a two-and-a-half-week spell of sunshine and high temperatures.

Despite thundery weather from July 22, it remained warm and humid until July 27.

A temperature of 18.4C in central England was 1.7C above the long-term average since July 2006, according to weather expert Philip Eden.

The highest temperature was 33.5C at Heathrow and Northholt, North West London, noted on July 22.

The lowest minimum was 3C at Tulloch Bridge, in the West Highlands.

The rainfall average was 60mm for England and Wales, 76mm for Scotland and 57mm for Northern Ireland.

There was an average of 291 hours of sunshine for England and Wales, 214 for Scotland and 242 hours for Northern Ireland.

Largest total in the UK was 320 hours at St Helier (Jersey) and the smallest was 96 hours at Lerwick (Shetland).


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello everyone? How are you all doing! Just checking this forum from time to time for updates. It's always good to keep myself updated for future visa applications.

Well anyway, just wanted to say hi! And to say that I'm having an amazing time being HOME. Hope all is well!


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats true, but it goes to show if you shop around you can get great deals.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice to hear from you stormy.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Its strange how you change as you get older. I never really liked the royal family, but now the new baby and seeing how the world turns it attention to our little island, makes me proud.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

C'mon on aussies get over here. We need you!!!!


*'We need more Australian immigrants'*: Boris says UK has betrayed the Commonwealth by joining the EU

The London Mayor said UK must distance itself from Europe and seek a ‘wider destiny for our country’
He called for freedom of movement between the two countries by setting up a ‘bilateral Free Labour Mobility Zone’Just over 20,000 ‘skilled workers’ are each year allowed to come to the UK from outside the EU

Boris Johnson says Britain ‘betrayed’ the Commonwealth by joining the European Union, and should ‘intensify’ ties with countries such as Australia.
In a provocative newspaper article, the London Mayor said the UK must distance itself from Europe and seek a ‘wider destiny for our country’ further afield.
As Tory ministers seek curbs on uncontrolled migration from EU countries, Mr Johnson said the Government should let in an unlimited number of immigrants from Australia.

Careful, he bites: Mr Johnson with a baby crocodile in Australia last week

A fervent critic of the EU, Mr Johnson said it was time to ‘raise our eyes beyond Europe’ and not think of ourselves as ‘little Europeans run by Brussels’.
‘We betrayed our relationships with Commonwealth countries such as Australia and New Zealand, and entered into preferential trading arrangements with what was then the European Economic Community,’ he said. Mr Johnson, writing in the Daily Telegraph, has just been on a family holiday in Australia where he was the keynote speaker at the Melbourne Writers’ Festival. 
More...Popular wine brands Banrock Station and Blossom Hill offer 5.5% alcohol versions of drink to the disgust of experts
Does he know what she's up to? Daughter of New Zealand Prime Minister in bizarre erotic photoshoot posing with an octopus and Big Macs

He told how he was approached by Australian Sally Roycroft, who had been teaching at a school in London but was forced to leave the UK because of what he called ‘disgraceful’ immigration rules.
‘She isn’t a citizen of any of the 27 countries of the European Union,’ Mr Johnson said. ‘She is Australian; and she has been told to bog off by the authorities in our country because it was, they said, too much of a palaver to go through the business of “sponsoring” her to stay.
‘That is the infamous consequence, as we all know, of a historic and strategic decision that this country took in 1973’, when Britain joined the European Economic Community, the forerunner of the EU.

All things Australian: Prince Harry (left) wears an Akubra hat during a visit in 2003 to Taronga Zoo in Sydney, Australia. Prince Charles, centre in similar hat and, right, Australian actor Paul Hogan in Crocodile Dundee.

The Mayor said the UK must ‘intensify’ links with the Commonwealth countries, and that ‘you could not do better than by starting with Australia’, calling for freedom of movement between the two countries by setting up a ‘bilateral Free Labour Mobility Zone’.
He added: ‘I suppose there might be some objection from the EU – but they should be told firmly to stuff it. It is basically outrageous and indefensible that Sally Roycroft is deprived of a freedom that we legally confer on every French person.’ 
Under EU freedom of movement rules, any citizen of a European member state has the right to live and work in the UK. 
Just over 20,000 ‘skilled workers’ are each year allowed to come to the UK from outside the EU, but they need to be sponsored by an employer and pass a points-based assessment.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think Boris is talking out of his backside!
Australia no longer regards UK as the greatest and most important trading partner. China, US, Japan, South Korea and Singapore among others all have greater link than UK, and Australia regards the Pacific Rim as their most significant and promising sphere of influence and trade. Trade with China is nearly five times that with UK and with Japan three times.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I think Boris is talking out of his backside!
> Australia no longer regards UK as the greatest and most important trading partner. China, US, Japan, South Korea and Singapore among others all have greater link than UK, and Australia regards the Pacific Rim as their most significant and promising sphere of influence and trade. Trade with China is nearly five times that with UK and with Japan three times.


I agree certainly china, japan are the places seem more significant at present, but can't blame him for saying otherwise.

The british economy is increased even more than was projected and growing faster than the likes of the USA. Even in manufacturing which was surprising.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

we've got exoctic waters now don't you know.

First ever exotic tuna is caught in Britain off the coast of Devon... and promptly barbecued 











2ft skipjack was grabbed in the River Otter near Budleigh Salterton, Devon
Experts confirm fish, usually found in tropical waters, first caught in UK
But tuna was not kept for posterity as it was barbecued by fisherman
'The taste was incredible - it was just like steak,' said Leo Curtis 

September 2013


An exotic tuna fish normally found in tropical seas off India and Sri Lanka has been caught in British waters for the first time.

The 2ft skipjack was grabbed as it swam up the River Otter at the seaside town of Budleigh Salterton, Devon.

FishermanLeo Curtis took it home to barbeque and said: 'The taste was incredible - it was just like steak'.

British first: Leo Curtis holding the tuna 2ft skipjack tuna caught at the mouth of the River Otter near Budleigh Salterton in Devon

Skipjack tuna are usually found in tropical seas but experts say the fish could have been attracted to Britain's coastline due to rising water temperatures.

There are no records of one ever being caught in UK waters.

Leo Curtis and friend Ian Carrott had been fishing on the beach when they spotted the 20lbs fish in six inches of water in the river estuary.


Floundering: The exotic fish has been caught in British waters for the first time after it was discovered thrashing around in the shallows

Leo, 37, an offshore diver, said: 'I was down on the beach doing a bit of spear fishing, something I do when the water is clear.


'I was just getting my wetsuit on by the mouth of the River Otter when I heard a noise that sounded like a dog splashing in water.


'Someone shouted that it was a salmon trying to swim up the river so I ran over and saw a big fish in about six inches of water.


'I saw straight away that it was a tuna. I knew it was a rare fish so we tried to turn it round and send it back out to sea but it just kept trying to swim back up the river.


'The fish was exhausted, it was clearly at the end of its life, and it died soon after.


'We did think about leaving it for the seagulls but it was just too nice a fish to waste.


'I gutted it on the beach and sliced a bit off straight away like sushi. The taste was incredible - it was just like steak.


'I cut off a chunk for a lady who had watched the whole thing then took the rest of the fish to a local fishmonger to put on ice.


'The next day I had family down for a barbecue so I cut the tuna into steaks and grilled them'.




Fellow fisherman: Ian Carrott waves the tuna but instead of being kept for posterity it was put on the barbecue



Mike Heylin, chairman of the British Record Fish Committee, confirmed the skipjack tuna is the first to be caught in the UK.


He said: 'There are no records of a skipjack tuna being caught in British waters so this is a first.


'I'm not surprised in the least though - every year we are seeing increasing numbers of what would be considered sub-equatorial fish in our waters.


'Skipjack are warm water fish but it is likely it arrived on one of the warm currents flowing north from the equator.


'Fish are very sensitive to changes in the weather and are often ahead of the game in terms of finding new areas of the oceans to explore.


'Successful species like skipjack are good at finding niche areas and doing very well out of them.'


Skipjack tuna - Katsuwonus pelamis in Latin - are the smallest and most abundant of the major commercial tuna species.


They are found mainly in the tropical areas of the Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Oceans.


By night they swim near the surface but can dive up to 850ft during the day.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

apparantly some places in england are warmer than bondi beach atm, I know its only a day  but kinda funny given its october.

Although I do like the seasons so looking forward to those cool crisp mornings.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

UK to be fastest-growing Western economy.



> The ICAEW report says the recovery is happening among both business and consumer sectors and that companies are expecting growth in exports and business investment next year.
> 
> It says confidence in business is at its highest for the 10 years it has been running and has also been the longest sustained period of rising optimism registered.
> 
> ...


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Seems high gas prices seem to be in the news, funny though because apparantly we have some of the cheapest in Europe.

BBC News - Energy bills: Who pays the most in Europe?


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

*Boost to Osborne as IMF upgrades UK growth: Economic outlook has improved by more than any other major nation
*
Global watchdog to predict gross domestic product will increase by 2.4% 

The prediction would be far better than the 1.8% forecast three months ago
IMF will update its World Economic Outlook at 2.30pm on Tuesday afternoon
Countries including Italy, Russia, Brazil and South Africa face downgrades

ByHugo Duncan

PUBLISHED: 01:54, 21 January 2014 | UPDATED: 10:20, 21 January 2014 


Some good news for the Chancellor: The IMF is set to predict the UK's gross domestic product will rise by 2.4% this year

The British economy is in far better shape than expected and the outlook has improved by more than any other major nation, the International Monetary Fund will say today.


The global watchdog looks set to predict that gross domestic product in the UK will increase by 2.4 per cent this year - considerably better than the 1.8 per cent it forecast just three months ago.


The Washington-based Fund is also likely to nudge up its forecasts for the global economy but the upgrade for the UK is expected to be the biggest by far.


Countries including Italy, Russia, Brazil and South Africa face downgrades.


It will come as a further boost for George Osborne just a day after the respected Ernst & Young Item Club said it now expects the UK economy to grow by 2.7 per cent in 2014.


A separate report by global research group IHS said Britain will help drive growth around the world this year.


‘Economies considered dull and old, like the United States, UK, Germany and Japan, will actually be 2014’s new locomotives of growth,’ said IHS chief economist Dr Nariman Behravesh.


The IMF is due to publish an update to its World Economic Outlook at 2.30pm today.


The improved forecasts for the UK will be particularly pleasing for the Chancellor after he last year clashed with the Fund’s chief economist Olivier Blanchard over his economic plan.


Mr Blanchard accused Mr Osborne of ‘playing with fire’ by pressing ahead with austerity but has since been forced to admit that he has been ‘pleasantly surprised’ by the strength of the recovery.


The IMF is expected to put the revival in the UK down to rising confidence and increased lending to households and businesses.




More...
Workers who have paid tax for more than five years should get extra £120 'dole bonus' if they lose job, says Labour
Ed Balls can stay (...well, until the election) says Miliband: Labour leader dismisses claims shadow chancellor could be replaced
Who DID Cameron meet at Chequers? No.10 refuses to name guests at grace-and-favour mansion if the Tories picked up the bill


It is feared, however, that the recovery is based on consumer spending and the housing market rather than business investment and exports.


Britain is still expected to lag behind the US with the world’s largest economy set to grow by 2.8 per cent this year and 3 per cent in 2015.


But the UK will be the strongest economy in Europe and also outpace Japan, the IMF is likely to say.


The ailing French economy, struggling under the policies of Socialist President Francois Hollande, is expected to grow by 0.9 per cent this year - less than half the rate of expansion earmarked for Britain.





+2

New stance: It comes after IMF's Economic Counsellor and Director of the Research Department, Olivier Blanchard, pictured, accused Osborne of 'playing with fire' by pressing ahead with austerity



Mr Osborne is likely to welcome the IMF’s forecasts as further evidence that his plan to restore the British economy to health is the right one.


Responding to yesterday’s Item Club report, a Treasury spokesman said: ‘In revising their forecast for growth this year up to 2.7 per cent, the Item Club’s report provides further evidence that the government’s long-term economic plan is working. But they also agree with the Chancellor that the job is not yet done. The government will go on taking the difficult decisions necessary to deliver a sustainable recovery for all.’


The improved outlook in Britain and around the world comes amid growing optimism about the state of the global economy.


Hinting at today’s expected growth forecasts, IMF chief Christine Lagarde last week said: ‘The crisis still lingers. Yet optimism is in the air. The deep freeze is behind, and the horizon is brighter. My great hope is that 2014 will [be] the year in which the seven weak years economically speaking slide into seven strong years.’ 


The Office for National Statistics is next week expected to report that the UK economy grew by nearly 2 per cent last year - the strongest performance since 2007.


Experts at Capital Economic are even more optimistic than the IMF and the Item Club and expect Britain to be the best performing major economy in the developed world for the next two years with growth of 3 per cent in 2014 and again in 2015.


‘The UK economy has leapt towards the top of the international growth table and there are good reasons to think it can stay there,’ said chief economist Jonathan Loynes.


‘The conditions for a sustained period of solid growth would appear to be in place for the first time in six years.’


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

More and more post graduate jobs are becoming available, apparantly they're struggling to fill the vacancies.

Post graduate jobs are set to increase by 10% this year.

I even read a story yetoday about the amount of jobs available, the space cadets for example.

BBC News - This is ground control: Cadets wanted as space engineers


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Just wanted to say a quick hello! Hard to believe it's been a year ago since I was enduring the stresses and anxiety that came with the visa application. To everyone out there going through it right now, all the best!

Also, I hope there's a sticky thread somewhere that provides a summary/history of changes to UKBA rules - would be very helpful for those who check this thread from time to time for updates.

It's now getting sunnier in London. Happy days!


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Britain hailed as 'the Mo Farah of the global race' as IMF predicts fastest growth in G7 of 2.9% in a vindication for Osborne
World Economic Outlook predicts UK will grow faster than G7 countries
Now expects Germany to grow by only 1.7%, Japan 1.4% and France 1%

Not a tory fan but......


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Economy seems to be out performing most other nations, the only downside is it's under a tory government, although I think pretty much anyone could have improved the economy after the global downturn.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting back to my sister, it's interesting to think how different it might have been if she hadn't come back. Maybe she wouldn't have had a son or maybe she would of and be 1000's of miles away from us, that would have been awful.

A friend of the family moved to NZ about 10 years ago and she had kids and her mum and dad skype her but her mum sometimes can't even do that because it's too hard for her to see her grandchildren and not pick them up etc....


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

What's happening with the weather here thesedays? Barely seen a spot of rain since March? Luck or is global warming real? They did say it would cause drier summers but milder wetter winters.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

standbyme said:


> What's happening with the weather here thesedays? Barely seen a spot of rain since March? Luck or is global warming real? They did say it would cause drier summers but milder wetter winters.


In my more grandiose moments, I like to think that I brought the good weather back with me from The Bahamas when we arrived in June!! Long may it last!


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

So what are people's view on the popularity of UKIP? An independant UK, would it work? would we prosper? Don't like the idea myself too many risks involved, but if the tories get in their will be a referendum in 2017....good news is that polls show that more people are pro EU, which surprised and delighted me.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

Christmas not far away, spending it with family and friends, some will have to skype on xmas day, that must be quite upsetting to do.


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

UK s heading for a drought, after record April temperatures and the driest year on record, what's it all about? Global warming?


----------



## standbyme (Jan 10, 2013)

I wonder how ex pats see themselves. Because it seems theres a lot of whining about the country that raised and paid them for most of their lives.

Its a generalisation I know but some ex pats come across as a bunch of whining daily mail readers who can't see the beauty in their own country, who go to other countries yet moan about immigration to the UK...figure that one out irony.


----------

